# Black Magic's Generation 3 piston kits



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is our newest addition for 07'. I got wind of one of our competitors duplicating our design , and felt it is time to make a new line. It's called our ''Professional series" piston accumulated pump.
The backing plate will come in both steel and aluminium. Still using our same DOM S/S tubing with a welded 'o' ring boss fill bung.










The piston was upgraded as well , using a dual o-ring design with a large and small con-caved cut out. Making this the lightest and fastest design ,yet !!!!










The backing plate design has a super clean look with no rod bolts existing throw. Also ,it has 2 ;1/8 npt ports on top for easy fill and multiple applications ,such as single feed for double pumps or gauge










The back of the backing plate is machined out to allow more gas cavity , but is still a massive 8 lbs. of steel


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 02:45 AM~7038151
> *Here is our newest addition for 07'. I got wind of one of our competitors duplicating our design , and felt it is time to make a new line. It's called our ''Professional series" piston accumulated pump.
> The backing plate will come in both steel and aluminium. Still using our same DOM S/S tubing with a welded 'o' ring boss fill bung.
> 
> ...


Those are tight i wish i would have known about them when i ordered mine LOL


----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

how much with all the fittings and a adex for the top of the like the one in the pic i want it out of steel :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Black magic always one step ahead of the game :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 grand national_@Jan 20 2007, 04:58 AM~7038164
> *how much with all the fittings and a adex for the top of the like the one in the pic i want it out of steel :biggrin:
> *


Black with steel block and steel backing plate 525.00
chrome 650.00
I'll p/m you on complete pump assy


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn thats nice!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Lets see if I can start a new Fad.....I was thinking of doing some ''Income tax specials'' Let me see what i can do.!!!!!! :0 

4.5 ton black coils for $110.00 shipped (in the continental United States) 

super 80 pump heads $79.00 ( 9's or 11's) while supplies last

chrome ,4 feild H.D ,Hitachi motors $62.00

chrome oil tanks ,$19.00

PLUS, 10% off, for all ''Lay it low'' members..... Lets get shit crackin' :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

beefy!!! :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 03:41 AM~7038194
> *Lets see if I can start a new Fad.....I was thinking of doing some ''Income tax specials'' Let me see what i can do.!!!!!! :0
> 
> 4.5 ton black coils for $110.00 shipped (in the continental United States)
> ...


Good deals


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

whats those hitachi motors look like ron?


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i got one and they rock!


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I like the new backing plate. Clean looking shit man!!!!!!!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

post pics of them motors ronnie and is that shipped or what and 10% off for lil members got damn ron :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

great prices! i want to see the motors also


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

THAT NEW DESIGN IS THE SHIZNIT!! ON A DOUBLE THAT WOULD EQUALIZE THE PRESURE RIGHT? SO YOU WOULDNT GET 1 PUMP WITH MORE PRESURE? I ALWAYS WONDERED ABOUT THAT ON DOUBLE PISTONS.

DO I GET THE 10% EVEN THOUGH I ORDERED YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 03:45 AM~7038151
> *Here is our newest addition for 07'. I got wind of one of our competitors duplicating our design , and felt it is time to make a new line. It's called our ''Professional series" piston accumulated pump.
> The backing plate will come in both steel and aluminium. Still using our same DOM S/S tubing with a welded 'o' ring boss fill bung.
> 
> ...


wow ron looks real fuckin nice bro  :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 04:41 AM~7038194
> *Lets see if I can start a new Fad.....I was thinking of doing some ''Income tax specials'' Let me see what i can do.!!!!!! :0
> 
> 4.5 ton black coils for $110.00 shipped (in the continental United States)
> ...



how much for whammy tank


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: for blackmagic


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Making good pumps even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

you have any single pump assembly with a gauge on it


----------



## TRUE HOPPER (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 04:16 AM~7038175
> *Black with steel block and steel backing plate 525.00
> chrome 650.00
> I'll p/m you on complete pump assy
> *


Pro Hopper sells there piston pump for 550.00 with chrome. hno: That backing plate looks alot like theres yours didn't look like that before! Those look like the same rods too. And yet there is all this hype how pro hopper suck. True you did change some things and by the way looks nice but over all it's there piston pump custom made to suit black majic. Like those trailing arms they have had those for ever before you came out with your and yet its the same concept granted with some changes, so you could call it your own. My friend supports both pro hopper and black majic, its just all that talk how they suck and you don't. You have some things for a good price and they have some for a good price. Like I said my friend black majic me pro hopper you are kind of expensive on some stuff. Pro hopper shows some love to me and my friend he has your blocks with g force gears and SACO motors and it works really good so I guess they aren't so bad after all like he was told when he talked to someone out there. :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good design. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 11:45 AM~7038151
> *Here is our newest addition for 07'. I got wind of one of our competitors duplicating our design , and felt it is time to make a new line. It's called our ''Professional series" piston accumulated pump.
> The backing plate will come in both steel and aluminium. Still using our same DOM S/S tubing with a welded 'o' ring boss fill bung.
> 
> ...


locking good


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 20 2007, 10:55 PM~7043131
> *Pro Hopper sells there piston pump for 550.00 with chrome. hno: That backing plate looks alot like theres yours didn't look like that before! Those look like the same rods too. And yet there is all this hype how pro hopper suck. True you did change some things and by the way looks nice but over all it's there piston pump custom made to suit black majic. Like those trailing arms they have had those for ever before you came out with your and yet its the same concept granted with some changes, so you could call it your own. My friend supports both pro hopper and black majic, its just all that talk how they suck and you don't. You have some things for a good price and they have some for a good price. Like I said my friend black majic me pro hopper you are kind of expensive on some stuff. Pro hopper shows some love to me and my friend he has your blocks with g force gears and SACO motors and it works really good so I guess they aren't so bad after all like he was told when he talked to someone out there. :0  :0
> *


Pro hopper uses alumn blocks from what i know and there tanks are alot longer take up more room in the trunk and those same adjustables pro hopper so called came out with been in use in mucle cars and hot rods for years and the indentical down to the powder coat where availabel in either jegs or summit at the same time they came out with theres


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 12:55 AM~7043131
> *Pro Hopper sells there piston pump for 550.00 with chrome. hno: That backing plate looks alot like theres yours didn't look like that before! Those look like the same rods too. And yet there is all this hype how pro hopper suck. True you did change some things and by the way looks nice but over all it's there piston pump custom made to suit black majic. Like those trailing arms they have had those for ever before you came out with your and yet its the same concept granted with some changes, so you could call it your own. My friend supports both pro hopper and black majic, its just all that talk how they suck and you don't. You have some things for a good price and they have some for a good price. Like I said my friend black majic me pro hopper you are kind of expensive on some stuff. Pro hopper shows some love to me and my friend he has your blocks with g force gears and SACO motors and it works really good so I guess they aren't so bad after all like he was told when he talked to someone out there. :0  :0
> *


Thats w/ any company. Very rarely does something totally revolutionary come along. Progression usually comes in steps... 
For example- I make a lead pencil, someone else comes up w/ an eraser to erase the markings, you design an eraser to go on the pencil, and so on...
I give Ron props for constantly tryin to improve whats out there. Theres always room for improvement. Going way over in left field to try some shit gets very costly, VERY COSTLY! Its more cost effective to try to improve on whats already working.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

NICE


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

Could i run one of those with only 6 batteries? Don't want to change my whole set-up to up grade to piston pump for my front.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn nice... good work on those kits


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAPO78_@Jan 21 2007, 12:56 PM~7045969
> *Could i run one of those with only 6 batteries? Don't want to change my whole set-up to up grade to piston pump for my front.
> *



you can, but im not sure how well it will perform,

you may want to try some different pump heads, perhaps lower numbers then with the added power of hte piston it might work


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

niice


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam you ron ,looks like im gunna have to be getting me some new pistons :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 21 2007, 03:01 PM~7045998
> *you can, but im not sure how well it will perform,
> 
> you may want to try some different pump heads, perhaps lower numbers then with the added power of hte piston it might work
> *


like a 9 or 7?  instead of a 10 or 13


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This "new" design does look just like prohoppers piston pumps. Looks much cleaner this way.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 21 2007, 08:42 AM~7044072
> *Pro hopper uses alumn blocks from what i know and there tanks are alot longer take up more room in the trunk and those same adjustables pro hopper so called came out with been in use in mucle cars and hot rods for years and the indentical down to the powder coat where availabel in either jegs or summit at the same time they came out with theres
> *


beat me to it. and before BM all that was really out there was bladder bag pumps. as far as i know


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I think any company that sells good products with good customer service doesn't need to go on any other manufacturers post and talk shit. This shit is getting out of hand. "True" Hopper with all of 10 posts is on here running his mouth, I'm sure he has nothing to do with selling ProHopper products either right. That is why ProHopper is not getting anymore of my money even if they do sell for a few bucks less. 

These new pumps look tough as hell.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

they look real good well done ron & black magic


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good ron! cant wait to get some money together and get one! :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 12:55 AM~7043131
> *Pro Hopper sells there piston pump for 550.00 with chrome. hno: That backing plate looks alot like theres yours didn't look like that before! Those look like the same rods too. And yet there is all this hype how pro hopper suck. True you did change some things and by the way looks nice but over all it's there piston pump custom made to suit black majic. Like those trailing arms they have had those for ever before you came out with your and yet its the same concept granted with some changes, so you could call it your own. My friend supports both pro hopper and black majic, its just all that talk how they suck and you don't. You have some things for a good price and they have some for a good price. Like I said my friend black majic me pro hopper you are kind of expensive on some stuff. Pro hopper shows some love to me and my friend he has your blocks with g force gears and SACO motors and it works really good so I guess they aren't so bad after all like he was told when he talked to someone out there. :0  :0
> *



WELL WHAT EVER YOU MAY SAY IT ALL SOUNDS LIKE YOUR A HATER TO ME!! BUT NONE THE LESS, BMH SERVICE IS 10 TIMES BETTER!!

BUT RON YOU KNOW I/WE SUPPORT ALL YOUR PRODUCTS AS WE KNOW THEY ARE THE BEST! GIVE ME A CALL MONDAY I HAVE A FEW THINGS I NEEDED TO ASK YOU I FORGOT TO ASK THE OTHER DAY! ALSO NEED TO PLACE YET ANOTHER ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 20 2007, 06:57 AM~7038308
> *whats those hitachi motors look like ron?
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 21 2007, 06:33 PM~7047368
> * BMH SERVICE IS 10 TIMES BETTER!!
> 
> BUT RON YOU KNOW I/WE SUPPORT ALL YOUR PRODUCTS AS WE KNOW THEY ARE THE BEST! GIVE ME A CALL MONDAY I HAVE A FEW THINGS I NEEDED TO ASK YOU I FORGOT TO ASK THE OTHER DAY! ALSO NEED TO PLACE YET ANOTHER ORDER :biggrin:
> *


I've been saying that ever since our LAST order was placed @ PH,never again,(and i got hated on for even trying to say their service sucked ass)those pumps look tight as fuck!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

THOSE ARE GORGEOUS.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i really wana switch my shit out to black magick. get some hard lining going on and shit. will a piston work with 6 batteries? i have a single gate right now with a #11 to the front on a 4 door caddy and it doesnt really hop. i dont usually hop it, but it allerady has 4 ton coils in the front and its set up to hop. can i use my old block or do i have to get a new one, i cant remember for the life of me what size the pressure or return side is, but i have these nice 1 inck parker comp check valves and deltrol slowdowns, and id hate to have to replumb all that shit.


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 01:55 AM~7043131
> *Pro Hopper sells there piston pump for 550.00 with chrome. hno: That backing plate looks alot like theres yours didn't look like that before! Those look like the same rods too. And yet there is all this hype how pro hopper suck. True you did change some things and by the way looks nice but over all it's there piston pump custom made to suit black majic. Like those trailing arms they have had those for ever before you came out with your and yet its the same concept granted with some changes, so you could call it your own. My friend supports both pro hopper and black majic, its just all that talk how they suck and you don't. You have some things for a good price and they have some for a good price. Like I said my friend black majic me pro hopper you are kind of expensive on some stuff. Pro hopper shows some love to me and my friend he has your blocks with g force gears and SACO motors and it works really good so I guess they aren't so bad after all like he was told when he talked to someone out there. :0  :0
> *


Do you ever shut up


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jan 22 2007, 09:42 AM~7052675
> *Do you ever shut up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 04:45 AM~7038151
> *Here is our newest addition for 07'. I got wind of one of our competitors duplicating our design , and felt it is time to make a new line. It's called our ''Professional series" piston accumulated pump.
> The backing plate will come in both steel and aluminium. Still using our same DOM S/S tubing with a welded 'o' ring boss fill bung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 12:55 AM~7043131
> *Pro Hopper sells there piston pump for 550.00 with chrome. hno: That backing plate looks alot like theres yours didn't look like that before! Those look like the same rods too. And yet there is all this hype how pro hopper suck. True you did change some things and by the way looks nice but over all it's there piston pump custom made to suit black majic. Like those trailing arms they have had those for ever before you came out with your and yet its the same concept granted with some changes, so you could call it your own. My friend supports both pro hopper and black majic, its just all that talk how they suck and you don't. You have some things for a good price and they have some for a good price. Like I said my friend black majic me pro hopper you are kind of expensive on some stuff. Pro hopper shows some love to me and my friend he has your blocks with g force gears and SACO motors and it works really good so I guess they aren't so bad after all like he was told when he talked to someone out there. :0  :0
> *




I think pro hopper does make a nice piston pump - I have one.

But I think rons new design one is much nicer than its predecessor, and I would for sure run one of these in my ride. good job man :thumbsup: 

and if I'm not mistaken ron was the first one to say screw it I'm gonna sell these things to the public - maybe Im wrong though

at any rate - looks good Ron


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 06:16 AM~7038175
> *Black with steel block and steel backing plate 525.00
> chrome 650.00
> I'll p/m you on complete pump assy
> *


Okay, call me a cheap ass if ya want to but thats hella expensive. But they're bad ass, so how much without the block?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 12:55 AM~7043131
> *Pro Hopper sells there piston pump for 550.00 with chrome. hno: That backing plate looks alot like theres yours didn't look like that before! Those look like the same rods too. And yet there is all this hype how pro hopper suck. True you did change some things and by the way looks nice but over all it's there piston pump custom made to suit black majic. Like those trailing arms they have had those for ever before you came out with your and yet its the same concept granted with some changes, so you could call it your own. My friend supports both pro hopper and black majic, its just all that talk how they suck and you don't. You have some things for a good price and they have some for a good price. Like I said my friend black majic me pro hopper you are kind of expensive on some stuff. Pro hopper shows some love to me and my friend he has your blocks with g force gears and SACO motors and it works really good so I guess they aren't so bad after all like he was told when he talked to someone out there. :0  :0
> *


I put it down how I see it !!!! And I didn't say no names ???? I know ,you aint shit, You refer too much about your freinds, Tryin to play off the subject. Pro-hopper has all it holes down low or on the back , just like ours used to be !!!! We moved them to the top for easy access to fill, and added a second hole....for 2 reason. to add a guage( which i could care less about) and to tie tanks together. The guage idea was theirs , but our customers had asked if it was possiable for us to do it....It is a good idea, so yea ,I bit off it....Saftey is an issue, and this could prevent harm. I personally don't use them ( not my freind) When I speak ,I refer to me or my shop....I don't hide behind he said she said shit. :0 nuff said :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deep West_@Jan 22 2007, 11:49 PM~7059983
> *Okay, call me a cheap ass if ya want to but thats hella expensive.  But they're bad ass, so how much without the block?
> *


Tank kits are 250.00 and 345.00 with steel 3/4'' block....


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Got any pictures of the Hitachi motors?


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

all i have to say is ive never had problems with my black magic piston but hey everyone has their opinions of what they want to use, so dont hate cause someone is trying to improve or do something, just my 2 cents.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

good fukin shit bro!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jan 22 2007, 08:42 AM~7052675
> *Do you ever shut up
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2007, 03:28 AM~7060982
> *Tank kits are 250.00 and 345.00 with steel 3/4'' block....
> *


I'll take 4 of them bitches (Gotta have backups) :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2007, 03:28 AM~7060982
> *Tank kits are 250.00 and 345.00 with steel 3/4'' block....
> *


HOW MUCH WITH A GAUGE


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

DAMM LOOKS GOOD MUCH CLEANER :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn Ron I love it man.wish I had cash to swap out the two I have in the caddy for these


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

dem sum nice pumps ron :biggrin:


----------



## LB_87Cutty (Jan 23, 2007)

your new piston looks very nice. got a picture of it chrome?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I've never had any problems with my piston pumps... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 24 2007, 02:16 AM~7069473
> *I've never had any problems with my piston pumps... :0
> *


Sup Spanky,
You ever gonna call here and give Jessica your info????....I got some stuff put aside for ya...If you don't want it, I can pass it on...Haha


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 24 2007, 03:00 AM~7069589
> *Sup Spanky,
> You ever gonna call here and give Jessica your info????....I got some stuff put aside for ya...If you don't want it, I can pass it on...Haha
> *


lol...yes I will man..just think I was in Vegas last week for CES and didn't think to call you... :twak: so yeah I know..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 24 2007, 03:03 AM~7069596
> *lol...yes I will man..just think I was in Vegas last week for CES and didn't think to call you... :twak: so yeah I know..
> *


Could came by a brought me a drink !!!!and checked out the new shop???? :cheesy: Even did some hopping that week, coulda seen how vegas puts it down


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jan 22 2007, 10:42 AM~7052675
> *Do you ever shut up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 24 2007, 03:16 AM~7069473
> *I've never had any problems with my piston pumps... :0
> *


me either.shit as soon as we put them in instant bumper crashing.all thanks to ron for hooking it up.good people great product.I will save my mony to get some of these :biggrin:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

dam just got my order today should have waited another week. anyway got all my shit good lookin out. cant wait to get that duble pistion in the ride. :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

how much for this new pump with a adex?????????


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Whens Black Magics website going to be finished?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jan 26 2007, 06:37 PM~7097751
> *Whens Black Magics website going to be finished?
> *



soon....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

stupid question but how good are these super 80`s pumpheads


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 23 2007, 09:21 PM~7067798
> *Damn Ron I love it man.wish I had cash to swap out the two I have in the caddy for these
> *


Speaking of that I whould like to see the inside of your trunk

Not really to find out Bruces tricks because I'm pretty sure what they are but

Just allways wondered how clean bruce got with the setup for a car that hits that good even though only Nim and Bruce are probley the only ones that saw it :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 03:45 AM~7038151
> *Here is our newest addition for 07'. I got wind of one of our competitors duplicating our design , and felt it is time to make a new line. It's called our ''Professional series" piston accumulated pump.
> The backing plate will come in both steel and aluminium. Still using our same DOM S/S tubing with a welded 'o' ring boss fill bung.
> 
> ...


Even though I don't use your products (Seeing that I called Jessica over and over)
I do like how your allways changing your products here and there thats what helps the tec grow :biggrin: If fenner only knew what we whould end up doing with there uhaul tail gate pump design over the years :biggrin: 

Is that brake hard line running between the tanks?
hey Ron if you ever find a old beat up run down CnC Machine or whanna sell yours
Let me know  I'm not really looking to open my own line and capitalize of the hydraulic world, just whould love to have one at hand to experiment with freely

I have alot of Ideas in this crazzy ass head of mine :biggrin: And I don't want to die without leaveing the good ones (And Mabye The bad ones for some kid to find out that one thing I missed to perfect it  ) Someone once told me a mind is a horrible thing to waste :biggrin:  

Anyway I know you've sold piston pumps just for somebody that doesn't know what there doing to put them in and what do you know the car hops 2 inches higher than a pop can :biggrin: 

Now remember kids its not really what you put in the car but more how you put it in
Don't beleave all the hype if your taking your stuff to a shop that has put out real bumper checkers listen to what he wants to do to it to get it to hit that high every guy has his own formila   
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Jan 20 2007, 08:57 AM~7038308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey ron any hitachi motor pics?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jan 28 2007, 12:11 PM~7108409
> *Even though I don't use your products (Seeing that I called Jessica over and over)
> I do like how your allways changing your products here and there thats what helps the tec grow :biggrin:  If fenner only knew what we whould end up doing with there uhaul tail gate pump design over the years :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ohh my, and they say the D>A>R>E program is working in schools, you must have missed that class :uh:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2007, 03:28 AM~7060982
> *Tank kits are 250.00 and 345.00 with steel 3/4'' block....
> *


IS THIS THE PRICE FOR THE NEW 1'S WITH THE STEEL BACKING PLATES?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7112947
> *IS THIS THE PRICE FOR THE NEW 1'S WITH THE STEEL BACKING PLATES?
> *


X2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good ron,

i might be gettin in touch with you soon on a piston pump or 2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jan 28 2007, 01:45 PM~7108285
> *Speaking of that I whould like to see the inside of your trunk
> 
> Not really to find out Bruces tricks because I'm pretty sure what they are but
> ...


bruce didn't build the trunk.so he has kept it like mando build it.nothing out of the ordinary just your basic setup


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

Tank kits are 250.00 and 345.00 with steel 3/4'' block....



> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7112947
> *IS THIS THE PRICE FOR THE NEW 1'S WITH THE STEEL BACKING PLATES?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

the man with the master plan


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 12:43 PM~7118479
> *the man with the master plan
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## arowland82 (Oct 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 28 2007, 10:08 PM~7112947
> *IS THIS THE PRICE FOR THE NEW 1'S WITH THE STEEL BACKING PLATES?
> *


Yes ...250.00 is for the new Style.....225.00 for the original version :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 02:43 PM~7118479
> *the man with the master plan
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Pickle


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres a pic of the Hitachi 4 feild motor..
















sorry for the delay.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 29 2007, 03:04 PM~7120020
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


damnnnn 
maybe a litlle wah wah wah :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wadup ron & jessica thanks for getting my block to me. i'll let u know how it does as soon as i take out the shit talkers of kingman. 

Yea i see and feel a big diffrence in the regular pumps and the generation 3's
we'll see wud it dew!!!
peace out. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

can i use my existing shit with a piston? as far as everything but the block? i have 1 inch parker checks and all kinds of good shit, but im afraid if i get a block and tank its not gonna have the same size ports


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey homie i just baught a new block and piston and my new steel block has 3/4 presure port with 3/8 returns. this is whats in his pics of the new piston pump


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats sorry, i cant even remember what my pressure and return port sizes are. ima have to go check.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 29 2007, 09:56 AM~7116574
> *bruce didn't build the trunk.so he has kept it like mando build it.nothing out of the ordinary just your basic setup
> *


Someone told me that it had 6 pumps from mando's shop and bruce redid it with four thats all

still whould like to see it

if you want to keep it a secret take a picure and show me in heaven :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hows those hitachi's r they the best out there or what.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2007, 11:17 PM~7123487
> *Heres a pic of the Hitachi 4 feild motor..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 How much are those bitches??

Still offering 10% for LIL members?


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

where can i purchase a wish bone for a 64 imp?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Jan 31 2007, 03:31 AM~7135991
> *where can i purchase a wish bone for a 64 imp?
> *




check your pm niccah, I sent you info! :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This piston pump looks like the one Mando has had out all last year.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 29 2007, 01:43 PM~7118479
> *the man with the master plan
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN RON WHY YOU THROWING SIN CITY GANGS SIGNS LOL...*


----------



## 514LUX_LINCOLN (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER+Jan 20 2007, 11:55 PM~7043131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X100000 damn straight!


----------



## no_llores (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 3 2007, 10:39 PM~7168685
> *This piston pump looks like the one Mando has had out all last year.
> *


X2 !!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 3 2007, 10:56 PM~7168819
> *DAMN RON WHY YOU THROWING SIN CITY GANGS SIGNS LOL...
> *


he was playing the air guitar fuckin white people lol :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

hey ron, i seen the piston you sent jimmy recently at show n go,
and its different from the one you show here in the pics. his block is heavier then fuck, and the backing plate is a standard back with a hole in top corner. but the tanks only 1/8 maybe 3/16th.

are the ones you show in here better then them. if so i want to set up a order soon for a pair, to the front of my mazda b2200.

should crush the gate on 8 batteries, im sure..
using bm 3/4 ports now, and they hit nice, on #13s.


but i did wonder with the piston, what pump head is recomended for them

mazda b2200, 4 cylinder wrapped frame, in 1/4?
8 batteries in back,






just trying to get things right for summer before i paint it.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Feb 5 2007, 03:19 PM~7180664
> *he was playing the air guitar fuckin white people lol :biggrin:
> *


TEAM CRACKER


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2007, 02:23 AM~7216470
> *TEAM CRACKER
> *


BUT I AINT A CRACKER :dunno: DOES THAT MEAN I AINT PART OF THE TEAM ANYMORE :angry:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 11:45 AM~7038151
> *Here is our newest addition for 07'. I got wind of one of our competitors duplicating our design , and felt it is time to make a new line. It's called our ''Professional series" piston accumulated pump.
> The backing plate will come in both steel and aluminium. Still using our same DOM S/S tubing with a welded 'o' ring boss fill bung.
> 
> ...


i have send you a pm


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hot Deal for hopping set-up, with all the upgrades
1895.oo for a 2 pump comp kit
1; 3/4 steel piston (new style)3/4 hardware,Adel-2,y-block,hardlined
1; 1/2 rear pump,2 blow proof dump,all chrome 3/8 fittings,braided returns
1 pr comp 8 deep ,cups, donuts
1 pr Front coil ( 4 or 4.5 ton coils)
1 pr 14 or 16's deep c/o cups ,powerballs, pre-cuts
6 accurate solenoids (front) 3 sw-3 soleniod (rear)
4 switches,15' cord,and hopping handle
2 15'-6'' # 6 high pressure hoses
1 3' #6
1 4' #6

For 35.oo more the rear pump could be assy and hardlined


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 15 2007, 04:26 AM~7266528
> *Hot Deal for hopping set-up, with all the upgrades
> 1895.oo for a 2 pump comp kit
> 1; 3/4 steel piston (new style)3/4 hardware,Adel-2,y-block,hardlined
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

jsut got another one of these in for a customer!!! they left happy as hell!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam that is a deal ron hooking it up again 

gunna call ya soon bro need another order ,hooking it up in the uk aswell


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

dam i should of read this before i ordered o well im still very happy


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT for a good ass deal


----------



## killadouble (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2007, 01:20 AM~7060954
> *I put it down how I see it !!!! And I didn't say no names ???? I know ,you aint shit, You refer too much about your freinds, Tryin to play off the subject. Pro-hopper has all it holes down low or on the back , just like ours used to be !!!! We moved them to the top for easy access to fill, and added a second hole....for 2 reason. to add a guage( which i could care less about) and to tie tanks together. The guage idea was theirs , but our customers had asked if it was possiable for us to do it....It is a good idea, so yea ,I bit off it....Saftey is an issue, and this could prevent harm. I personally don't use them ( not my freind) When I speak ,I refer to me or my shop....I don't hide behind he said she said shit. :0  nuff said :biggrin:
> *


RON YOUR NEW PUMP LOOKS VERY GOOD THOUGH IT HAS ALL THA PRO HOPPER LOOKS FROM THA PICTURES WE HAVE BEEN RUNNING PRO HOPPER IN OUR LOWRIDER SPECS CARS IN ATLANTA,GA AND THEY DO VERY GOOD THA GAUGE HELPS THAT WAY YOU KNOW EXACLY WHATS IN THA TANK WITHOUT BLOWING O-RINGS. BUT ALL SHIT ASIDE WE ALL KNOW ITS ON HOW YOU BUILD YOUR CAR FROM FRAME UP, AND A GOOD PUMP HELPS ALSO.YOU CANT JUST THROW A PISTON IN YOUR CAR AND EXSPECT IT TO BE IN THA 50'S.


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

any deals on the basic back or basic front kit? thanks ron.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 15 2007, 02:26 AM~7266528
> *Hot Deal for hopping set-up, with all the upgrades
> 1895.oo for a 2 pump comp kit
> 1; 3/4 steel piston (new style)3/4 hardware,Adel-2,y-block,hardlined
> ...


im guessing you dont like #8 hoses


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

whats the price on a chrome piston tank kit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Feb 18 2007, 08:18 PM~7294498
> *whats the price on a chrome piston tank kit
> *


With 3/4 chrome block


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I'll get you a price all chromed out Big Tony


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 25 2007, 11:23 AM~7347530
> *I'll get you a price all chromed out Big Tony
> *


Thanks i dont need gears or motors thanks for gettingback to me on the strokes to chipper LOL


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

got mine last week, now i just have to do the frame


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 25 2007, 02:00 PM~7347978
> *Thanks i dont need gears or motors thanks for gettingback to me on the strokes to chipper LOL
> *


sorry i've been busy but he said Telescopic would be the best for the clearence on a rag and you can make the adjustment on the wishbone with the double mount, I will send you the extra mounts if you want to do the cylinders and tank, and i still owe you for that favor you did for me!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 25 2007, 08:48 PM~7351475
> *sorry i've been busy but he said Telescopic would be the best for the clearence on a rag and you can make the adjustment on the wishbone with the double mount, I will send you the extra mounts if you want to do the cylinders and tank, and i still owe you for that favor you did for me!!!
> *


Let me know on the the chrome piston kit including the blocks and i told ron to make the strokes and i talked to him about the mounts too remind him to make the strokes for me thought LOL


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

CONSIDER IT DONE BIG HOMIE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 26 2007, 08:16 AM~7353909
> *CONSIDER IT DONE BIG HOMIE
> *


Thanks chipper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 26 2007, 03:27 PM~7355910
> *Thanks chipper
> *


Chipper.........huuuua...Ricks got a new nick name around the shop !!!!!!!
I'll get to the cylinders when we get back from Phoenix


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 27 2007, 10:11 PM~7370075
> *Chipper.........huuuua...Ricks got a new nick name around the shop !!!!!!!
> I'll get to the cylinders when we get back from Phoenix
> *


  cool thank man let me know on the price and the stuff i pm'd you on too please thanks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ohhhh tony got somethin comin out...


pm me with some info homie...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2007, 12:19 AM~7370659
> *ohhhh tony got somethin comin out...
> pm me with some info homie...
> *


Working on a customers car


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 27 2007, 11:11 PM~7370075
> *Chipper.........huuuua...Ricks got a new nick name around the shop !!!!!!!
> I'll get to the cylinders when we get back from Phoenix
> *


get back to me for my order too ron!!! :uh:  u know i need it back :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just got it together. now need to start strapping my frame first!
Thanks Ron we'll see what it do real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my bad a lit








:biggrin: tle bigger


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 27 2007, 11:11 PM~7370075
> *Chipper.........huuuua...Ricks got a new nick name around the shop !!!!!!!
> I'll get to the cylinders when we get back from Phoenix
> *


Lowcos have another nickname for him too...if i remember correctly....Some kinda play on his screen name...but Rick good people in my book anyone that like Malibu's over then rest of them dime a dozen G-Body's..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 5 2007, 08:58 PM~7415498
> *Lowcos have another nickname for him too...if i remember correctly....Some kinda play on his screen name...but Rick good people in my book anyone that like Malibu's over then rest of them dime a dozen G-Body's..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ron/Unlimited let me know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 05:41 AM~7038194
> *Lets see if I can start a new Fad.....I was thinking of doing some ''Income tax specials'' Let me see what i can do.!!!!!! :0
> 
> 4.5 ton black coils for $110.00 shipped (in the continental United States)
> ...


is thsi still on sale let me know i need a coupel thangs


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey ron, jeff & mino down in modesto here and we are comin up to vegas next week to pick up 2 generation 3 piston pumps, a adel, 2 stock back pumps and 2 blow proof dumps, and a slip & stub for a 64 impala wagon for the rear end. hope u got a good deal for us since we are loyal customers and lay it low member, and we already have bought the wishbone for this 64 we are building

and just for shits and giggles let me list what we have already purchased
3 piston pumps, 2 stock back pumps,a slip & stub for a g body,3 sets of 4 1/2 ton hopping coils,2 sets of 5 ton hopping coils, mini coils, deep cups as well as cylinders, t shirts. gotta have the t shits, 3 comp motors just to name some items purchased in 2006 $3,536.63


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ron, from talking to jessica the other day when we were placing our order for the impala build we are doing, she was telling me that u have been selling adjustable upper and lower trailing arms. i was interested in changin out my lowers and uppers i got from pro hopper. my uppers are okay but the lowers i dont like because when u stretch them out u get play between the 2 arms and im pretty sure evetually if u take a good bounce while drive the car the arms are gonna crack where the large thread all goes thru and tear out the threads in the arms. so what kind of deal can u shoot me for my 86 regal and i want them chromed as well. u got any pics u can post up cuz from what she tells me is that the lowers are curved so that they dont hit the bottom of the rear axle like the others do as well stock lowers do. thanks


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2007, 09:01 PM~7452391
> *ron, from talking to jessica the other day when we were placing our order for the impala build we are doing, she was telling me that u have been selling adjustable upper and lower trailing arms. i was interested in changin out my lowers and uppers i got from pro hopper.  my uppers are okay but the lowers i dont like because when u stretch them out u get play between the 2 arms and im pretty sure evetually if u take a good bounce while drive the car the arms are gonna crack where the large thread all goes thru and tear out the threads in the arms.  so what kind of deal can u shoot me for my 86 regal and i want them chromed as well. u got any pics u can post up cuz from what she tells me is that the lowers are curved so that they dont hit the bottom of the rear axle like the others do as well stock lowers do.  thanks
> *


now available in chrome while supplies last


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks for the pics west coast hopper. i was wondering what they looked like. now just gotta order them up and sell my prohopper ones lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2007, 08:53 PM~7452359
> *Hey ron, jeff & mino down in modesto here and we are comin up to vegas next week to pick up 2 generation 3 piston pumps, a adel, 2 stock back pumps and 2 blow proof dumps, and a slip & stub for a 64 impala wagon for the rear end. hope u got a good deal for us since we are loyal customers and lay it low member,  and we already have bought the wishbone for this 64 we are building
> 
> and just for shits and giggles let me list what we have already purchased
> ...


Yea Jessica told me you would be here in a week or two...What ever you need we got....Maybe not in chrome....we'll see how it goes....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 10 2007, 03:18 PM~7451215
> *is thsi still on sale let me know i need a coupel thangs
> *


Give us a call, I'll still get ya hooked up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 11 2007, 01:54 AM~7453473
> *now available in chrome while supplies last
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price and are the chrome 4 field motors still 62.00 and in stock?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha sweet thats what i like to hear. ya not lookin for chrome items gonna paint our pumps. only thing chrome i want is gonna be upper and lower trailing arms. so ill wait till you guys have the chance to get some in. i got lots of patience lol just low money haha hell i might have to come to vegas and get a job with you to make some of my money back i spent there lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 11 2007, 05:42 PM~7456429
> *Give us a call, I'll still get ya hooked up :biggrin:
> *


ok homie


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 11 2007, 01:54 AM~7453473
> *now available in chrome while supplies last
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME LOWERS :biggrin: :biggrin: GET AT ME :biggrin: & LIKE DOE SAID MOTOR STILL 62$


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Mar 11 2007, 10:43 PM~7458510
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME LOWERS :biggrin:  :biggrin: GET AT ME :biggrin:  & LIKE DOE SAID MOTOR STILL 62$
> *


also is it still 10% off for LIL Members :biggrin:


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

When is the black magic web site ganna be back up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

its been down 4 a while best 2 call to get prices


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2007, 10:37 PM~7459339
> *its been down 4 a while  best 2 call to get prices
> *


Thanks. thought i would ask. think it would be nice to have a online catalog to browse through like the other companies


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya i had their parts and prices up before but the prices were out dated lol. hopefully it will be up sometime soon


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT BMH


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt for ron and jess :cheesy: 

hey ron dont forget to pm me like last time for the shipping qoute of my parts


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 11 2007, 04:42 PM~7456429
> *Give us a call, I'll still get ya hooked up :biggrin:
> *



WHAT ABOUT ME ASSHOLE? :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT 
Just because I hate seeing Prohoppers post above yours. :biggrin:


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 11 2007, 12:54 AM~7453473
> *now available in chrome while supplies last
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait to get mine :biggrin:


----------



## Bumber-ENT (Mar 1, 2007)

_*HET BLACK MAGIC

HOW MUCH IS IT FOR THE STRONGEST PUMP HEAD ANG HOW MUCH WITT SHIPING FOR THAT TAX SPECIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:wave: :wave: sup ron n jess hows our orders coming


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumber-ENT_@Mar 21 2007, 09:43 AM~7521530
> *HET BLACK MAGIC
> 
> HOW MUCH IS IT FOR THE STRONGEST PUMP HEAD ANG HOW MUCH WITT SHIPING FOR THAT TAX SPECIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I SUGGEST A SPELLCHECK THEN A SETUP


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha spell check. even then sometimes i still wonder. good thing it dont talk to u when looking. u might hear somethign like WHAT THE FUCK WHERE U THINKING I CANT EVEN COME UP WITH A CORRECT SPELLING OR A WORD CLOSE TO IT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumber-ENT_@Mar 21 2007, 10:43 AM~7521530
> *WHAT SIZE,,,,AND TAX SPECIAL ENDED ON THE 15TH.....SORRY</span> :cheesy:*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 21 2007, 06:37 PM~7525022
> *WHAT SIZE,,,,AND TAX SPECIAL ENDED ON THE 15TH.....SORRY :cheesy:
> *


Let me know on my long list of parts and how much the new chrome pistons are


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

when will the website be back up?


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 22 2007, 01:52 AM~7527319
> *when will the website be back up?
> *


x2


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i like piston pumps and all but space i just cant sacrifice the extra space...got a thought on that ron...something different


----------



## Bumber-ENT (Mar 1, 2007)

BLACK MAGIC
U TELL ME WHAT SIZE PUMP HEAD DO U RECOMED IM RUNNING ALL HALF INCH FITTINGS AND A #8 HOSE I NEED THE TOTAL WITH SHIPING


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

That's the same design of piston pump that HI-LOW has & they've had that piston pump out since 2006. And BOULEVARD HYDRAULICS up in North Carolina has had that same design since 2003. So who's coping who.....


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey BM how much for one of your backing plates???


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

BMH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Mar 31 2007, 04:44 PM~7591590
> *That's the same design of piston pump that HI-LOW has & they've had that piston pump out since 2006.  And BOULEVARD HYDRAULICS up in North Carolina has had that same design since 2003.  So who's coping who.....
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN ?????? :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2007, 02:02 AM~7642214
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN ?????? :0
> *


   SO WHO WAS THE FIRST ONE TO INVENT THE PISTON GATE?????


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Mar 31 2007, 04:44 PM~7591590
> *That's the same design of piston pump that HI-LOW has & they've had that piston pump out since 2006.  And BOULEVARD HYDRAULICS up in North Carolina has had that same design since 2003.  So who's coping who.....
> *


shows what u know about pump designs. :uh: its called innovation and improvement. of coarse its gonna look the same on the outside. its only been a few generations of pistons since they were popularized. but i dont see hi-low or boulevard on here talkin shit or filing suit, just u bitch.... what does that tell u?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Apr 8 2007, 08:21 AM~7642759
> *shows what u know about pump designs. :uh:  its called innovation and improvement. of coarse its gonna look the same on the outside. its only been a few generations of pistons since they were popularized. but i dont see hi-low or boulevard on here talkin shit or filing suit, just u bitch.... what does that tell u?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

IF I MIGHT ADD SOME CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM . I JUST BOUGHT THE REDS PISTON PUMP AND IT HAS THE SAME EXACT DESIGN PRETTY MUCH, BUT I WAS LOOKING AT THE FILLER VALVE AND WONDERED WHY THEY DONT COME WITH BIGGER SCHRAEDER VALVES, YOU KNOW LIKE THE ONES ON REFRIGERATION SYSTEMS THAT HAVE THE ABILITY TO HOLD MORE PRESSURE, AND EASYIER TO CHARGE FORM A NITROGEN BOTTLE WITH A SET OF REFRIGERATION GAUGES. 
OR MAKE GAUGES BUILT INTO THE BACKING PLATE :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 8 2007, 06:27 PM~7645710
> *I WAS LOOKING AT THE FILLER VALVE AND WONDERED WHY THEY DONT COME WITH BIGGER SCHRAEDER VALVES, YOU KNOW LIKE THE ONES ON REFRIGERATION SYSTEMS THAT HAVE THE ABILITY TO HOLD MORE PRESSURE,
> 
> 
> *


you don't need that much pressure for it to work


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thats funny, i havent seen any other company have their rods screw into the backing plates........



> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Mar 31 2007, 05:44 PM~7591590
> *That's the same design of piston pump that HI-LOW has & they've had that piston pump out since 2006.  And BOULEVARD HYDRAULICS up in North Carolina has had that same design since 2003.  So who's coping who.....
> *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

or have 2 ports in the backing plate


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

When your on top there always going to be haters


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

not to mention the fact that the backing plates are about a 1/2 inch thick or less and the piston is loaded from the back as well, like before they could be loaded by removing the whole tank off the block, which u also run the fact of pinching the tank seal when puttin the tank back on. using a prexisting design and improving upon it is not copying someone. obviously they liked what someone came up with and found ways to either make it better, or easier to use. u can say some other company copied another companies cylinders. but some cylinders shafts are thicker and made of higher quality steel. some cylinders are double O-ringed, i know at black magic u can get them triple O-ringed and probably other places too but doesnt mean they are a copy cat, only improving upon whats out there in the market for us enthusiasts to decide what we want and a variety of products. Everyone has copie something that they have seen out of a car or its setup and either installed their pumps the same way or ran their batteries the same way or just seen a good idea that u liked and figured a way to replicating it but in a way u feel thats better. if someone copied how ive done my car that just shows me ive done something that someone respects enough to either duplicate it or find ways to make it better. u dont go to burger king and talk shit to them sayin hey those chicken nuggets were first at mcdonalds. you either buy it from one company or another. its called competition. but to call them copy cats is disrespect.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Burger King nuggets are better then Mc Donalds.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol, hadnt had either nuggets for a long time, damn fiance got me on a diet lol havent even had french fries for about 6 months now


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

thats worse then being locked up in prison, no nuggets or fries


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 9 2007, 12:25 AM~7647981
> *Burger King nuggets are better then Mc Donalds.
> *


NO THEY R NOT :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

yes they are and dont make me get Wendy's in to this


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 9 2007, 12:43 AM~7648058
> *yes they are and dont make me get Wendy's in to this
> *


HA HA HA NO THEY R NOT AND ILL DIP MY NUGGET IN WENDYS SAUCE HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Pricing avalible on the web site 

Black magic hydraulics


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 9 2007, 12:25 AM~7647981
> *Burger King nuggets are better then Mc Donalds.
> *


Where the hell are nuggets on a chicken anyway????????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 9 2007, 06:22 PM~7653196
> *Where the hell are nuggets on a chicken anyway????????
> *


LIPS AND BUTTHOLES LIKE HOT DOGS


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 8 2007, 11:19 PM~7647729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this set???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7653858
> *how much for this set???
> *


These are the prices
piston tank kit (unfinished) $225.00

generation III piston tank kit (unfinished) $250.00 <<<<<<<U WANT THIS TIMES 1

piston tank rods w/nuts $20.00

double piston tank jumper hose $20.00<<<<<<<<<< PLUS THIS TIMES 1

piston tank pressure gauge (o-300 or 0-600) $10.00


AND THIS TIME 2 ALSO
steel 3/4" block (black oxide) BLACK MAGIC engraved only $125.00


COMPLETE PUMP PRICES BELOW

PISTON ACCUMULATED PUMPS

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



3/4" aluminum (black)450.00


3/4" aluminum (chrome)510.00



1" sidewinder (black)500.00

1" sidewinder (chrome)560.00



3/4" steel block (black) $550.00

3/4" steel block (chrome) $620.00



Generation III 3/4 Steel Block (black) $525.00


Generation III 3/4 Steel Block (chrome) $645.00





COMPLETE PISTON PUMP ASSEMBLIES 

WITH ADEL DUMP & hard lines

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

single steel w\adel-2 (black) $1200.00

single steel w\adel-2 (chrome) $1400.00

___________________________________________________________________________________

double steel w\adel-2 super duty (black)$1800.00

double steel w\adel-2 super duty (chrome)$2000.00


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh im pretty sure youll get some nuggets in prison but not the kind u want in ur mouth lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 9 2007, 08:35 PM~7653858
> *how much for this set???
> *


1800.00 COMPLETE LIKE THIS....PUMPS BY THEMSELF ARE 550 EA


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i know the new generation 3 BMH piston pumps come with a milled out piston for extra air space. my question is does anyone know if u can have previous BMH pistons done the same way


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

pistons doing a lil something :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 9 2007, 01:10 AM~7647927
> *not to mention the fact that the backing plates are about a 1/2 inch thick or less and the piston is loaded from the back as well, like before they could be loaded by removing the whole tank off the block, which u also run the fact of pinching the tank seal when puttin the tank back on.  using a prexisting design and improving upon it is not copying someone.  obviously they liked what someone came up with and found ways to either make it better, or easier to use.  u can say some other company copied another companies cylinders. but some cylinders shafts are thicker and made of higher quality steel.  some cylinders are double O-ringed, i know at black magic u can get them triple O-ringed and probably other places too but doesnt mean they are a copy cat, only improving upon whats out there in the market for us enthusiasts to decide what we want and a variety of products. Everyone has copie something that they have seen out of a car or its setup and either installed their pumps the same way or ran their batteries the same way or just seen a good idea that u liked and figured a way to replicating it but in a way u feel thats better.  if someone  copied how ive done my car that just shows me ive done something that someone respects enough to either duplicate it or find ways to make it better.  u dont go to burger king and talk shit to them sayin hey those chicken nuggets were first at mcdonalds.  you either buy it from one company or another.  its called competition. but to call them copy cats is disrespect.
> *





i think what the issue is not hatin on nothig..but sayin how the design was this and that and a raw piston with no orings was better an enclosed system was better than a removeable plate..saying that the other designs sucked..than COME OUT WITH A VERY SIMILAR DESIGN. is what making things look so odd..its not about lowriding for some people its about money so u guys trust who u want to trust..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Apr 10 2007, 02:54 AM~7656087
> *pistons doing a lil something  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 10 2007, 10:16 AM~7657081
> *i think what the issue is not hatin on nothig..but sayin how the design was this and that and a raw piston with no orings was better an enclosed system was better than a removeable plate..saying that the other designs sucked..than COME OUT WITH A VERY SIMILAR DESIGN. is what making things look so odd..its not about lowriding for some people its about money so u guys trust who u want to trust..
> 
> *


well said, thats why theres so much SHIT talking bout each other(companys), ITS ALL ABOUT GETTING YOUR $ :0 

what seperates 1 company from another is there CUSTOMER SERVICE, TRUST, HONESTY, black magic has gone out of there way to make sure i got EVERYTHING i ordered & then some :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Apr 10 2007, 04:54 AM~7656087
> *pistons doing a lil something  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


Thats bad ass are both running black magic


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Apr 10 2007, 02:21 PM~7659977
> *Thats bad ass are both running black magic
> *


YUP BOTH PART OF THE DARKSIDE


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

BLACK MAGICS SITE IS BACK UP!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@Apr 10 2007, 08:16 PM~7662255
> *BLACK MAGICS SITE IS BACK UP!!
> *


Gettin there....Hopefully with pics in the next week :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 9 2007, 12:43 AM~7648058
> *yes they are and dont make me get Wendy's in to this
> *



ah man why you have to go and mention the W word im hungry now and to make it worse i cant even have 1


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Apr 10 2007, 03:11 PM~7659888
> *well said, thats why theres so much SHIT talking bout each other(companys), ITS ALL ABOUT GETTING YOUR $ :0
> 
> what seperates 1 company from another is there CUSTOMER SERVICE, TRUST, HONESTY, black magic has gone out of there way to make sure i got EVERYTHING i ordered & then some :biggrin:
> *


Good lookin out BigLucke  . We do try our best, sometimes in the comotion the little things get forgotten ,But we come thru in the end :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u know in all the mcdonalds and burger king and wendys talk, im ashamed that i didnt even mention KFC's snackers. been eating those since its close to the shop. eat a few snackers and get back on some welding lol

(NOW BACK TO ALL THE TRASH TALKING)

on any given day or event, ur gonna win some and ur gonna loose some. ur gonna loose ur keys to ur impala at an event (wont say no names lol ron knows who he is haha) mouths run and cars hop. sometimes the mouths last longer than the cars. but in the end i feel it comes down to the people. i know myself have talked the head off of ron and laughed my ass off talking to jessica. you can talk to them on the phone and u feel as if they been a personal friend of urs for a long time. ive bought a setup from showtime and upper and lowers from prohopper. my dealings with black magic have been a lot more on a level of friends, not just a customer. not to say anything bad about showtime or prohopper. from black magic you get the sense its not just about the dollar they are making but also the friends, and building loyal customers and making sure the shit works


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2007, 02:07 AM~7673052
> *u know in all the mcdonalds and burger king and wendys talk, im ashamed that i didnt even mention KFC's snackers.  been eating those since its close to the shop.  eat a few snackers and get back on some welding lol
> 
> (NOW BACK TO ALL THE TRASH TALKING)
> ...




yeah thats good, its more than what I can say for CCE :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

also u wont get just the TRUST ME IT WILL WORK theory but ron will also give the why it will work and how it will work, and why something wouldnt work.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2007, 01:15 AM~7673072
> *also u wont get just the TRUST ME IT WILL WORK theory but ron will also give the why it will work and how it will work, and why something wouldnt work.
> *


I keep it real.....No sugar coating it....I'll let you know what would work and what doesn't....We also test new product in our cars first. If it works ,we will offer to our customers.I fit doesn't work.......Back to the drawing board....

I've got 19 years of lowridin under my belt and most of that competiting. When I was younger and tryin to learn this sport, I got no help ,becuase I was a cracker. It took a few years to earn the respect that I have gotten....So I try to give it back....Real business!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

definately the truth ron, u have been helping me and mino out for quite a few months and we appreciate it. havent seen a buisness go as far as you guys do with ur customers


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

a little test and tune
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3fvB2VlyRc


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: damn, i thought petey was gonna get smashed! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Apr 12 2007, 10:00 PM~7679292
> *a little test and tune
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3fvB2VlyRc
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

dayum jimmy ur pitbull almost caught certain death by that front tire. looked like he wanted to get up on the switches


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2007, 06:08 PM~7685965
> *dayum jimmy ur pitbull almost caught certain death by that front tire.  looked like he wanted to get up on the switches
> *


Fuckin Petey's a freak when we hop !!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so i noticed. damn that petey lol he is a cool ass pitbull too.


----------

